# Cheer up



## AMDCam (May 14, 2006)

Hey guys, well I decided to start work again on the desktop I gave up on months ago. Well I regret that (although the only other thing I could have let it done is sit there). I quit building it for about 4 months because of the problems, and as soon as I start up for one last try, there goes number 7. Here's what went wrong with EEEEEEVVVVEEEEERRRRYYYTTTHIIINNNNGGGGGGGGGG in the computer

1. Shocked 6800GT to death
2. Burned Athlon XP 3200+ to death
3. Got bad MSI Neo2 Platinum motherboard
4. Got 2 different drives for RAID so it's very slow
5. Killed Floppy drive somehow, so no way to install RAID anyway
6. PSU can't support a bunch of lights somehow, even though it's 480w and high quality
7. THIS IS THE BEST/NEWEST ONE, as I was taking apart the computer to start from scratch, I pop off the heatsink and the thermal paste is like GLUE on the CPU, so when I pull it out, bam, here comes the CPU too, with plenty of bent pins. It's an Opteron 148 too, and I never got to use it before.
8. Laptop bonus, as I was putting on the shell from an XPS2, I blow out the backlight system on the LCD


Software's pretty much twice as bad, things just pretend to have problems when I install them.

SOOOOO all in all, be thankful you don't have my luck with computer's guys, yes I've given up desktop building altogether now, I'm focussing on laptops. For those of you who "kill" your old Pentium 4 or 9600, just think of this post and CHEER UP


----------



## KennyT772 (May 14, 2006)

hey how did u know i killed my 9600...stalker!!!


----------



## FLY3R (May 14, 2006)

lol........


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 14, 2006)

Lol and I thought Bikr was bad. If there are no missing pins, you can probably fix the cpu. Get a credit card, and slide it into the pins to straighten out the rows.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 15, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Lol and I thought Bikr was bad. If there are no missing pins, you can probably fix the cpu. Get a credit card, and slide it into the pins to straighten out the rows.


Yes I had about two half rows that were bent down and was able to revive my Opteron.


----------



## gerrynicol (May 15, 2006)

I done the same with my X2, managed to straighten them with a mechanical pencil, took me ages though, I am usually ham fisted and VERY hashy bashy, it's okay now though.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2006)

i wouldnt totally give up. throw it all in a dumpster 2 miles away, drink some hot tea, throw rocks at the tree in your back yard, and grab you wallet and go to newegg.


----------



## AMDCam (May 16, 2006)

Only one problem, American's don't drink tea. lol JKJK actually we don't but still. I might get into it again one day, but not soon


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2006)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> Only one problem, American's don't drink tea. lol JKJK actually we don't but still. I might get into it again one day, but not soon



im not european whatsoever and i drink tea i live in NH and i used to live in AZ and FL


----------



## AMDCam (May 18, 2006)

lol I know man, as I wrote that I saw your sig. I thought it'd be kinda funny though


----------

